# I thought of a theory about space and time



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Dec 2, 2021)

what if you look so far away billions of light-years away you see our own galaxy billions of years ago that would be a mind-bender


----------



## Shrek (Dec 2, 2021)

That would be true for a closed Universe, and Astronomers have looked for this effect.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 2, 2021)

Because of the speed of light vs the speed of matter I don't think we can see ourselves in the past but images say of the galaxies in the ultra deep field view from hubble the galaxies we see were there maybe millions or billions of years ago.









						Hubble Ultra Deep Field
					

Hubble Ultra Deep Field




					esahubble.org
				




The sun takes 8 minutes to transmit light to earth, the milky way galaxy is a hundred thousand light years side to side, our galaxy is approximately 2.5 million light years from the next closest galaxy. The the light from the stars you can see in the night sky took a minumum of 4.2 years to get to earth (in the case of proxima centauri, the next closest star to the sun). The light you see (even the backlight in your monitor) takes time to reach your eyes and even more to reach your brain, and because of this you see an image of the past, not of the present.

Also, if the LHC does what it's supposed to we may wind up engineering our own universe in a room underground here on earth making us the creators of the universe.









						The Large Hadron Collider
					






					home.cern


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Also, if the LHC does what it's supposed to


It's goal is to study subatomic particle interactions, not create universes.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's goal is to study subatomic particle interactions, not create universes.


They called it the big bang machine, its job is literally to recreate the conditions of the big bang, and also to create black holes which it hasn't yet or earth wouldn't still be here. The possibility that it could create tiny galaxies with life on them is real, we've barely scratched the surface in understanding our universe, we may yet engineer it with our machine and may have already created tiny galaxies with life in them.

1000 monkeys on 1000 typewriters will eventually recreate the works of Shakespeare - Infinite Monkey Theorem

Apply this to particle accelerators and 1000 monkeys with particle accelerators will eventually recreate their own universe.

The human body, the planet earth, all matter in existence except black holes is 99.99999999999999% empty space. The only real physical matter in existence is the shell of the nucleon and we are attempting to break them open with our big bang machine.

What happens to the shell of the nucleon when broken? We have no clue but my guess is it does like a soap bubble and becomes countless tiny versions of itself, eg all the matter in any given galaxy may have originated from just 2 nucleons colliding.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> its job is literally to recreate the conditions of the big bang


You needed to stop there.  They never planned on it creating black holes.  It was theorized it could in worry wort fashion, but (as scientists reassured us at the time) even if it did, they would be unstable and disolve in an instant.  Literally nothing in their intent is about spawning a permanent universe.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

If you could travel faster than light, you could achieve this result

Without that capability (or something very reflective) you cant see the past, since light is faster than matter


----------



## qubit (Dec 9, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> what if you look so far away billions of light-years away you see our own galaxy billions of years ago that would be a mind-bender


If you could view our galaxy from billions of light years away, then you'd just see a smaller proto galaxy and it wouldn't look anything special.

The Big Bang happened around 13.8 billion years ago, so a hypothetical civilisation similar to us living, say, 5 billion years away would see just this. They wouldn't be able to pick out our tiny transmissions or even our earth at that distance. However, the earth hadn't even formed* then, so there's the best reason of all for not detecting us lol.

*The earth is around 4.5 billion years old. Some people think it's only 6000 years old, but don't listen to those crazies.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

The universe we create is not permanent, in fact from our scale we could both be living inside it and be creating it in miniature scale so it goes by in an instant. It may be the snake eating its own tail that we've been warned against for generations (*if you want a mindfuck, research this*).








						Nostradamus And The LHC
					

A detail from a watercolor in the Vaticinia Nostradami codex, 1629 AD, at the Central National Library, Rome. The current buzz on the inter...




					bigsciencenews.blogspot.com
				



If we were able to leave the room our universe exists in now we may find _ourselves,_ super massive super giants on this planet frozen in time at a particular moment.



R-T-B said:


> You needed to stop there.  They never planned on it creating black holes.  It was theorized it could in worry wort fashion, but (as scientists reassured us at the time) even if it did, they would be unstable and disolve in an instant.  Literally nothing in their intent is about spawning a permanent universe.


You think we spent billions of dollars building a gigantic LN2 cooled superconducting ring in which millions of packets of 1024 nucleons slam in to each other at the speed of light in femtobarn scale precision just to see higgs bosons? No. We built this machine because Hawkings "math" said black holes are safe because they evaporate back in time. That's the literal translation of his work on black holes which we've yet to actually observe in real life.

Einstein who described in mathematical detail, physics from the galactic to the microscopic, gave up on black holes. Hawking may be wrong, what we know now is that black holes are the most destructive force in the universe and they consume matter (the stuff we and our planet is made of) at the speed of light.

If we make one or several million in our experiment we have no idea how they will react with matter on our planet. There are theories that say if we do create even one black hole and it contacts the walls of the Atlas or ALICE or the other chambers it will immediately begin consuming matter and this will happen.










We didn't know for sure that detonating the first nuclear device wouldn't set off the entire atmosphere in a giant chain reaction. We did it anyway because science.

Everything you know was told to you by someone else and humans are liars. I try not to be.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 9, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> what if you look so far away billions of light-years away you see our own galaxy billions of years ago that would be a mind-bender



There is already something that covers that possibility, it's about whether or not the universe is infinite. If that's the case then it's reasonable to assume everything can be found within it, including a portion of the universe that looks exactly like ours did billions of years ago. But not too far ago since technically the universe shouldn't have been able to evolve to that point till then. Of course you couldn't actually see it since it would be causally disconnected from our portion of the universe.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> You think we spent billions of dollars building a gigantic LN2 cooled superconducting ring in which millions of packets of 1024 nucleons slam in to each other at the speed of light in femtobarn scale precision just to see higgs bosons? No. We built this machine because Hawkings "math" said black holes are safe because they evaporate back in time. That's the literal translation of his work on black holes which we've yet to actually observe in real life.


Look, you want to theorize about all this, I get it.  That doesn't change the official reasoning for the collider, which is decidedly not what you are claiming.  

Frankly, your conspiratorial tone does not inspire me at all.  But it's not even about that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> The universe we create is not permanent, in fact from our scale we could both be living inside it and be creating it in miniature scale so it goes by in an instant. It may be the snake eating its own tail that we've been warned against for generations (*if you want a mindfuck, research this*).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go watch this, you.

Mind still blown, but now with the right perspectives  They do touch on the different theories you mention.










Its a must see. Fascinating.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 9, 2021)

Concerning the production of black-holes in a particle accelerator: some cosmic rays are of higher energy than any of our accelerators and collide with our upper atmosphere, so any dangers would have already happened.



oobymach said:


> black holes which we've yet to actually observe in real life.


----------



## qubit (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> The universe we create is not permanent, in fact from our scale we could both be living inside it and be creating it in miniature scale so it goes by in an instant. It may be the snake eating its own tail that we've been warned against for generations (*if you want a mindfuck, research this*).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laughs, I like that truther black hole video, especially. Note that if a real black hole of that size somehow materialised inside the earth, or at the surface, the planet would be gone in the blink of an eye, with just a really fast-spinning accretion disc remaining around the black hole. EDIT: in other words, it would look nothing like that video. Also, the moon would spiral into it in short order too and be torn to pieces.

Seriously, read proper science and watch proper videos from credible science sources instead of spreading pseudo science misinformation like this.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2021)

qubit said:


> Thanks for the laughs, I like that truther black hole video, especially. Note that if a real black hole of that size somehow materialised inside the earth, or at the surface, the planet would be gone in the blink of an eye, with just a really fast-spinning accretion disc remaining around the black hole.
> 
> Seriously, read proper science and watch proper videos from credible science sources instead of spreading pseudo science misinformation like this.



Yeah, bringing Nostrodamus into a science thread is that moment I pay attention to a science thread. Ban hammer ready.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm not sure where the theory is in the OP.

Curved verses non curved space time was already debated and even if the universe was curved, that would require a telescope and a half , possibly powered by unicorn droppings but in general magical in its specifications.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 9, 2021)

Same thought: A conjecture is not a theory


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Look, you want to theorize about all this, I get it.  That doesn't change the official reasoning for the collider, which is decidedly not what you are claiming.
> 
> Frankly, your conspiratorial tone does not inspire me at all.  But it's not even about that.


You don't agree which is fine, I'm no physicist but I did do a ton of research into all kinds of science the LHC included (I am fascinated by projects like the TOKAMAK and the LHC). Nobody on this planet knows the truth of the universe, we can make a few observations but we know not why we are here.

Our theories are fallible because we are human and born to err. I'm just providing some of what I think may be true at the moment, my opinions change by the minute so by all means prove me wrong.









						Stephen Hawking Says 'God Particle' Could Wipe Out the Universe
					

Stephen Hawking warns that the Higgs boson, or "god particle," could end the universe one day.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> You don't agree which is fine, I'm no physicist but I did do a ton of research into all kinds of science the LHC included (I am fascinated by projects like the TOKAMAK and the LHC). Nobody on this planet knows the truth of the universe, we can make a few observations but we know not why we are here.
> 
> Our theories are fallible because we are human and born to err. I'm just providing some of what I think may be true at the moment, my opinions change by the minute so by all means prove me wrong.



Did you watch that video yet? The proof is right there. It does require you to pay attention 

But 'I did do a ton of research' is really 'I googled some things'... you and the rest of the world that's getting it wrong every time. You're not a scientist and lots of search queries won't make it so.

Intelligence is determined by who can apply the correct filter in the sea of information. Real research is a step in that direction. Cobbling together search results is not.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you watch that video yet? The proof is right there. It does require you to pay attention
> 
> But 'I did do a ton of research' is really 'I googled some things'... you and the rest of the world that's getting it wrong every time. You're not a scientist and lots of search queries won't make it so.
> 
> Intelligence is determined by who can apply the correct filter in the sea of information. Real research is a step in that direction. Cobbling together search results is not.



No I don't have almost 2 hours for your propaganda thanks. Do you have almost 2 hours for mine? 






						Zeitgeist Film Series
					

Official website for the Zeitgeist Film Series by Peter Joseph. Films include Zeitgeist: The Movie, Zeitgeist: Addendum, Zeitgeist: Moving Forward




					www.zeitgeistmovie.com
				




I do internet research because I can't drive to the LHC and go take a look around so I use sources like









						The Large Hadron Collider
					






					home.cern
				




to feed my curiosity.

I also used to pay attention to solar wind and our planets magnetic field vs solar flares (spoiler alert, when a big enough flare hits we lose a magnetic pole for a while, the planet goes monopolar and still protects us) but that's not important and nothing any human does will ever be important on the grand scale. 

We are ghosts driving skeletons covered in meat riding a rock hurtling though space at over half a million miles an hour (the solar system moves about 12 million miles a day).


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> No I don't have almost 2 hours for your propaganda thanks.


The video I linked, is the _official CERN documentary_. Built on actual interviews of actual people doing the actual research.

You've just confirmed my previous post assumptions, and that this topic requires a swift lock.

The video gets you the highest definition real footage of inside the LHC. To feed your curiosity... 
A researcher has no hostile stance to information that is from this close to the actual source...

I'm not here to fight you. I'm here to show you the perspective you most likely were missing, given your earlier post. A perspective. All yours to do with whatever you please.

The specific part you need is where they explicitly lay out the (I believe) three options that exist of how we should view the universe. It includes wild theories like a multiverse. It shows how scientific theory is thoroughly tested, too.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> The video I linked, is the _official CERN documentary_. Built on actual interviews of actual people doing the actual research.
> 
> You've just confirmed my previous post assumptions, and that this topic requires a swift lock.
> 
> ...


I may yet watch the vid you posted and I don't doubt your claims. Though as I get older I value my time more, none of us lasts forever and though it may seem like it I am not attacking you. I scoured their website for all it had and periodically update myself on the goings on from their press release page. The last big overhaul was the injectors and I think it's finished and they're colliding beams again.

I know that there's no guarantee anything anyone says is true even myself but when there's a chance of something bad happening I want to know.

I don't think we live in a choice oriented multiverse, I believe in fate. Everything everyone does is destined to happen, one linear universe with optional endings.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I may yet watch the vid you posted and I don't doubt your claims. Though as I get older I value my time more, none of us lasts forever and though it may seem like it I am not attacking you. I scoured their website for all it had and periodically update myself on the goings on from their press release page. The last big overhaul was the injectors and I think it's finished and they're colliding beams again.
> 
> I know that there's no guarantee anything anyone says is true even myself but when there's a chance of something bad happening I want to know.
> 
> I don't think we live in a choice oriented multiverse, I believe in fate. Everything everyone does is destined to happen.



If it helps anything... that documentary, to me, gave a sense of awesome and ultimately humbleness over what we can achieve as humans if we just work together and forget about politics for a second. Its very encouraging especially in todays world.

But if you're following the goings on at CERN from the website you've already got some view on that. Still... those are two hours very well spent. Especially if the subject is of interest to you.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I do internet research because I can't drive to the LHC and go take a look around so I use sources like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to add, your source provides the explanation as to why there will be no world-ending black holes at CERN:






						The Safety of the LHC | CERN
					






					home.cern
				






> Speculations about microscopic black holes at the LHC refer to particles produced in the collisions of pairs of protons, each of which has an energy comparable to that of a mosquito in flight. Astronomical black holes are much heavier than anything that could be produced at the LHC.
> 
> 
> According to the well-established properties of gravity, described by Einstein’s relativity, it is impossible for microscopic black holes to be produced at the LHC. There are, however, some speculative theories that predict the production of such particles at the LHC. *All these theories predict that these particles would disintegrate immediately. Black holes, therefore, would have no time to start accreting matter and to cause macroscopic effects*.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> No I don't have almost 2 hours for your propaganda thanks. Do you have almost 2 hours for mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why you gave me random blogspot links?

Seriously.  Only one of us is falling for propaganda here.  Use the links you provided and primary sources, not blogspot / youtube randos.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Just to add, your source provides the explanation as to why there will be no world-ending black holes at CERN:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed it does, I read that page a long time ago, the safety guarantee is providing Hawkings math holds true.

Supposedly any given black hole will get smaller as time goes on due to Hawking radiation escaping but we have yet to observe this.



R-T-B said:


> Is that why you gave me random blogspot links?
> 
> Seriously.  Only one of us is falling for propaganda here.  Use the links you provided and primary sources, not blogspot / youtube randos.



Seriously, everything you see and read now is propaganda. That blogspot link was from an article I found extremely interesting because of the drawings Nostradamus had done to portray an important message just before he died (he warned us about the LHC). How did a french drunk in the dark ages know enough about a particle accelerator to describe its basic function?


----------



## Shrek (Dec 9, 2021)

Bekenstein realized that if a black-hole had entropy it must have temperature.

This annoyed Hawking who set out to show he was wrong, and along the way found that it indeed has a temperature.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Seriously, everything you see and read now is propaganda.


I'd hate to be so lost as to have this mindset.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2021)

I believe that the "fabric" of space time is a superfluid and the speed of light in a vacuum is merely the propagation speed of electromagnetic field "waves" through that medium much the same way that the speed of "sound" is how fast mechanical forces move through materials. Helium becomes superfluid (depending on boson/fermion properties) much the same way superconductors and electron pairing allows superconductivity where the field is constrained inside a material instead of interacting with the space time (perhaps supercooling these materials allows a equalization of forces and prevents the interaction with space time) which would also explain the superfluid nature of liquid helium.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I'd hate to be so lost as to have this mindset.


What you mean aware that what is broadcast on television may not be the truth? Especially when it says its the truth? I'd hate to be so blind as to believe televisions lies or everything I read on the internet. I _know _everything I see, hear, and say may be wrong. Do you?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> What you mean aware that what is broadcast on television may not be the truth? I'd hate to be so blind as to believe televisions lies or everything I read on the internet. I know what I see, hear, and say may be wrong, do you?




There is truth, not everything is propaganda. For example I am willing to trust scientific papers which have been peer reviewed and that make sense with the subject being discussed. I am unwilling to trust the MSM in this day where they obviously have bias and political agendas. But anyone in the physics and chemistry community would be laughed out of existence for "creating"scientific results that can't be duplicated and that will not allow anyone else to look at their methods. By nature the rules of science are truth deterministic, create a theory about something, test the theory and adjust the theory to fix observations and control as many outside variables as possible, document and share so others can try it and determine if there are any flaws or faults with the theory until it is a known truth.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Steevo said:


> There is truth, not everything is propaganda. For example I am willing to trust scientific papers which have been peer reviewed and that make sense with the subject being discussed. I am unwilling to trust the MSM in this day where they obviously have bias and political agendas. But anyone in the physics and chemistry community would be laughed out of existence for "creating"scientific results that can't be duplicated and that will not allow anyone else to look at their methods. By nature the rules of science are truth deterministic, create a theory about something, test the theory and adjust the theory to fix observations and control as many outside variables as possible, document and share so others can try it and determine if there are any flaws or faults with the theory until it is a known truth.


Yes not everything is lies and I agree with you about the scientific method published in science journals and the like being a more accurate source of information and that msm is looking for ratings, not to tell us the truth.

Years ago a story aired that was never re-aired and I kick myself now for not recording it back then but on televised news in the 90's (my stepdad ALWAYS watched the evening news) they aired a story about a military underground building filled with basically hovering ufo's and the 2 soldiers who were accidentally transferred there told the news and it wasn't until both of them turned up dead within a week from malaria having never left the continental United States that the news aired the story coast to coast.

Next day it was like it never happened, totally different top story same old bullshit. I knew then that what we were told was never going to be the whole truth, not to trust what I see. Been digging for the truth ever since and I've seen more declassified black ops and stuff that never happened to fill a novel. I've broken national security before (had confirmation from within CSE that I was being watched ), had Mi5 in my router log, had someone military bark orders into my headset during a live eavesdrop on me (I was in a menu not connected to a game), had a plant ask me about guns at a local mom and pop corner store that only had 2 employees (a plant is someone out of the ordinary who engages you in specific questioning such that you would not suspect that person was planted there to gather info on you), and once upon a time I played a game called "guess the red flag words" (red flag words are words that get your digital conversation flagged for review in places like the NSA and CSE and you become a person of interest). But I digress.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> What you mean aware that what is broadcast on television may not be the truth?


I'm not saying that there isn't some falsehoods.  I'm not even saying it hasn't gotten worse in recent times.  But you were the one speaking in absolutes.

As one who was trained in and once worked in media, the truth is indeed broadcast (and printed) as well.



oobymach said:


> coast to coast.


I think we'd hear about this at least on wikipedia or r/conspiracy if it was really aired coast to coast.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I'm not saying that there isn't some falsehoods.  But you were the one speaking in absolutes.
> 
> As one who was trained in and once worked in media, the truth is indeed broadcast (and printed) as well.


My bad, I tend to forget to post the odds of what I think the content happening are. For the black hole I give it low chances but a chance is a chance so I share it.

I say the odds of us being the engineers of our own universe are supremely low, like less than a percentage point. The odds of a black hole appearing in the LHC are minimal, like less than 20% due to the nature of the beams being positively charged (though the closer they get to the speed of light that certainty breaks down).

Why I'm interested is science in action, it may not do much but it's supremely complicated and took over 50 years of work to accomplish and any scientific venture is a good one imo.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> For the black hole I give it low chances



Even though we have a picture of a black hole?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Why I'm interested is science in action, it may not do much but it's supremely complicated and took over 50 years of work to accomplish and any scientific venture is a good one imo.


Agreed there.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Even though we have a picture of a black hole?


Sorry I meant the odds of creating a black hole in the LHC which shouldn't occur because as I understand it the beams circulating the ring are positively charged which should prevent the reaction that causes a black hole (which requires a negative parent particle afaik) though this certainty may not hold true at the speed of light which the beams get within a percentage point of.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 9, 2021)

Ah, my bad.

As I mentioned above, more powerful accelerators exist in Nature with the Cosmic rays pounding the upper atmosphere, and yet... we are still here.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Sorry I meant the odds of creating a black hole in the LHC which shouldn't occur because as I understand it the beams circulating the ring are positively charged which should prevent the reaction that causes a black hole (which requires a negative parent particle afaik) though this certainty may not hold true at the speed of light which the beams get within a percentage point of.



Its more about pushing X amount of matter/energy (being almost equal at these velocities) into Y space displacement, and for a tiny fraction of a second the relative density is equal to what might be inside a black hole, but without the massive force of gravity from the lack of significantly more matter and energy to hold it together it expands back, and the decay or by products of the interaction are what they want to see. 

And yes, as Andy said we already have all sorts of particles close to the speed of light hitting our atmosphere, us, the earth, they just are too random in interaction and location to be useful for advanced particle physics, so we gotta make bigger machines to create the same interactions where we have sensors.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Steevo said:


> Its more about pushing X amount of matter/energy (being almost equal at these velocities) into Y space displacement, and for a tiny fraction of a second the relative density is equal to what might be inside a black hole, but without the massive force of gravity from the lack of significantly more matter and energy to hold it together it expands back, and the decay or by products of the interaction are what they want to see.
> 
> And yes, as Andy said we already have all sorts of particles close to the speed of light hitting our atmosphere, us, the earth, they just are too random in interaction and location to be useful for advanced particle physics, so we gotta make bigger machines to create the same interactions where we have sensors.


We have in the works a larger upgrade to the LHC, a 100km ring will be added sometime in the future dwarfing the 27km big ring of the LHC now.

Also cosmic rays and light from the sun for example are wavelengths of light energy, the beams inside the LHC are made from matter and so matter is being moved at near the speed of light in the LHC which afaik is unlike anything naturally occurring in the universe.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> We have in the works a larger upgrade to the LHC, a 100km ring will be added sometime in the future dwarfing the 27km big ring of the LHC now.
> 
> Also cosmic rays and light from the sun for example are wavelengths of light energy, the beams inside the LHC are made from matter and so matter is being moved at near the speed of light in the LHC which afaik is unlike anything naturally occurring in the universe.


Alpha or Beta decay would beg to differ.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Alpha decay from a quick search.



> Alpha particles have a typical kinetic energy of 5 MeV (or ≈ 0.13% of their total energy, 110 TJ/kg) and have a speed of *about 15,000,000 m/s*, or 5% of the speed of light.



The beams in the LHC reach 99.9% of the speed of light and contain billions of particles per beam, I don't think you'll find its like anywhere in the universe.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If you could travel faster than light, you could achieve this result
> 
> Without that capability (or something very reflective) you cant see the past, since light is faster than matter


FALSE


----------



## Steevo (Dec 9, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Alpha decay from a quick search.
> 
> 
> 
> The beams in the LHC reach 99.9% of the speed of light and contain billions of particles per beam, I don't think you'll find its like anywhere in the universe.


Cosmic rays have over a hundred time more energy in single protons than the LHC can generate.








						Cosmic Rays Are More Energetic Than LHC Particles, And This Faster-Than-Light Trick Reveals Them
					

Stronger than the LHC and faster than anything except light, the world's cleverest particle detector sees the particles we could never create on Earth.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 10, 2021)

Stay on topic.
This is Science & Technology... not General Nonsense.


----------

